# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  EVENT : Saung Koi 1st Keeping Contest - Takigawa Kohaku & Sanke

## Saung Koi

Coming Soon,

*Saung Koi 1st Keeping Contest - Takigawa Kohaku & Sanke*
Terimakasih atas ijin yang diberikan dr Om Moderator untuk mengangkat terlebih dahulu thread ini.
Juga terimakasih kepada Sponsor untuk kegiatan ini Dodokoi.
Ikan saat ini ada di kolam Stars Koi Bandung dan akan kami foto dalam beberapa hari ini, dan segera kami upload.
Untuk acara dan aturan main kegiatan, menyusul ya....... :: 
Mohon dukungannya dr teman-teman penghobby Koi di forum Koi's ini.

*Beberapa Pic tentang TAKIGAWA Koi Farm :*

www.koismagazine.com/indexx.php?view=_japanese

 



Salam,
Lukas Tanusanjaya

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

muantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap

sekilas dikit mengenai Takigawa Koi Farm ... Om Lukas artikel di Koi Carp October 2010 nya di scan donk and taro sini wkwkwkwkwkwk



Sewaktu kita visit Takigawa Koi Farm, Hiroshima ...

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koituren

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## light_c

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ditunggu om Lukas... kalo ndak mahal... pasti ikutan ...  ::

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*TK : Takigawa Kohaku*

  

  

  

  

  

 


*TS : Takigawa Sanke*

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alex_ctp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

test jg...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alex_ctp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> coba ada keringanan pembayaran om, nanti byk yg ikut deh kyk KC-nya om Dodo... cicil 6 kali.... hehehehehehehe


ditantang tuh om lukas .... hajarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isoedarto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alex_ctp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alex_ctp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Rekap Sementara :*

Takigawa Kohaku :
1. TK 2 by Dony Lesmana - Delivered
2. TK 3 by alex_ctp - Paid 
3. TK 6 by alex_ctp - Paid
4. TK 8 by alex_ctp - Paid
5. TK 11 by alex_ctp - Paid
6. TK 12 by alex_ctp - Paid
7. TK 14 by alex_ctp - Paid

Takigawa Sanke :
1. TS 1 by alex_ctp - Paid
2. TS 2 by alex_ctp - Paid
3. TS 5 by alex_ctp - Paid
4. TS 7 by alex_ctp - Paid

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

*Yang masih Available :*

*TK : Takigawa Kohaku*

  

  

  

 


*TS : Takigawa Sanke*

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Info : Untuk penjurian Keeping Contest ini diundur ya...karena tanggal 25 Maret bertepatan dengan 5th Koi's Festival
Para partisipant tetap dipersilakan untuk update dulu gak apa2.
Penjurian akan menyusul tanggalnya. Harap maklum adanya.
Thanx...

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> belum tentu suhuuuu glenn.. kan KC biar belajar perbandingan ama yg lain...  btw kenek mikrolet baru dapat objekan di mal puri indah ??  perlu supir ??


Congrat yach don...kapan traktir gw....ditunggu....hehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

selamat om donny

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

